# Hi! Just a little about me



## Jesss (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm Jess (Bit obvious) 19 and come from the Uk. I am studying an Animal Management degree and the mice at their facility have got me hooked. I currently do not have any but I am hoping to get some in the near future (Have had them previously) although I am finding it hard to find some at the moment


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Jess and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Jess, I just joined too! Really hard finding them. Glad i joined here though, have been noseying around the forum and am a bit more hopeful seeing all the babies in the current litter news!!  Hopefully one step closer to getting some lovely meeces


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jess  Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Jesss (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah I hope we can find some mice of our own 

I'm from York


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

hi Jess, i too live in York . Welcome to the forum.x


----------

